# Forum Home Renovation Pest Control  Termites or water damage?

## dan76n

Hi all,
we are looking at a few houses in Canberra at the moment and one has what I think is water damage but just wanted to confirm it's not termites.
image is attached.
its an older (1960s) house.
this is on the top of one of the windows.

----------


## Bros

Looks like rot to me. If you have seen white ant damage you will remember it as they seem to eat wood out in channels.

----------


## phild01

You have messed it up a bit but seems like rot.

----------


## cyclic

Rot, caused by water, which in Australia is called dry rot. 
Go figure.

----------

